# Database Discussions > IBM DB2 >  SQL0302N error

## Taz2

Hi,

I have been trying to load a text file into a table on DB2 database using a third-party ETL tool, I keep getting this error:

ODBC data source <DSXX4363> error message for operation <SQLExecute>: <[IBM][CLI Driver][DB2/NT64] SQL0302N  The value of a host variable in the EXECUTE or OPEN statement is too large for its corresponding use.  SQLSTATE=22001
Regular Load Operations>|<table_name>

Can someone tell me what does this error mean? and how do I goes about fixing it?  I have never worked with DB2 before.
TIA.
Taz

----------


## SDas

Taz2, here is the error message from DB2 Information Center for V9.7:


```
SQL0302N

The value of a host variable in the EXECUTE or OPEN 
statement is too large for its corresponding use.

Explanation

The value of an input host variable was found to be too large 
for its use in the SELECT, VALUES, or prepared statement. 
One of the following occurred:

    * The corresponding host variable or parameter marker 
used in the SQL statement is defined as string, but the input 
host variable contains a string that is too long.
    * The corresponding host variable or parameter marker 
used in the SQL statement is defined as numeric, but the 
input host variable contains a numeric value that is out of 
range.
    * The terminating NUL character is missing from the C 
language NUL-terminated character string host variable.
    * Federated system users: in a pass-through session, a 
data source-specific restriction might have been violated.

This error occurs as a result of specifying either an incorrect 
host variable or an incorrect SQLLEN value in an SQLDA on an 
EXECUTE or OPEN statement.

The statement cannot be processed.
User response

Ensure that the input host variable value is the correct type 
and length. If the input host variables supply values to 
parameter markers, match values with the implied data type 
and length of the parameter marker.

Federated system users: for a pass-through session, 
determine what data source is causing the error (see the 
Troubleshooting Guide for procedures to follow to identify the 
failing data source). Examine the SQL dialect for that data 
source to determine which specific restriction has been 
violated, and adjust the failing statement as needed.
```

From this it sounds like you have a host variable defined larger than the DB2 column it is associated with.

----------

